# Some know me so well....



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Friend sent me this saying "this is what you would do" I might have to agree


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good choice!

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Second choice (for me at least would have been sleep....alone 

If my wife ever said that to me, I'd run like hell.........


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea good choice, you could get rid of that mower and tractor but she might put something on ya you'd never get rid of ;-)


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good thinking. Keep her tied up so she is there during those rainy days.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You took the cheap way out....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

hog987 said:


> Good thinking. Keep her tied up so she is there during those rainy days.


Would not work at our place I'd have to quit mowing at 4:30 to milk


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well......you could go to bed earlier endrow       .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well atleast my tractor and mower won't up and leave me....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Good thinking. Keep her tied up so she is there during those rainy days.


Wouldnt have been tied up much this year...

Might add a little feistiness to her if there is an extended period of good haying weather


----------

